# Disable a Season Pass entry



## tomrubens (Jul 6, 2005)

I would like to disable - not delete - certain Season Pass entries. The disabled entry should have an icon next to the name to show this status.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

While I'm not sure why one would do this, in the meantime a couple of things that may help:
- Set it to First Run Only. Any show in reruns won't record.
- Put it at the bottom of your priority list to make sure it never interferes.
- Set it to Keep At Most 1 episode.


----------

